# Food triggers



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I gave up thinking that certain foods cause my ibs-d triggers, sometimes they did, sometimes they didn't/ However recently I have had proof that one food in particular causes almost immediate reactions. My sister took me out for a meal on a recent visit here and I could hardly make it home. Just thought it was the pork I had had in the Carvery. However, last night I had roast chicken with cauliflower cheese and boom - almost instant reaction, spent the whole evening on the loo. On thinking back, I had a portion of cauliflower cheese with my restaurant meal, so duh! NO more cauliflower cheese lol!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Funny you should say that! I have had the same thing very recently and I've been trying to work out exactly what it is in the Roast that's causing the problems. I'v narrowed it down to Roast Pots in Olive oil, Quick ready made Roast Potatoes or bisto. I always thought it might be the chicken but the other night I had beef, I thought it might be yorkshire puds but the other night I also didn't have one and still had real problems. So it has eliminated quite a few things. It could just be meat in general though or I'm beginning to wonder if it might be an additive or something like that. I also really can't eat pasta, oats, tomatoes or pizza. Everytime I eat a roast without fail give it a day and I have awful problems. I also discovered that if I eat too many carrots or runner beans that can cause problems as well, so I always have a small portion. Perhaps with you it might be the cheese, can you drink milk etc...??


----------



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

If I eat anything with MSG in it, if I eat at any low quality restaurant, or if I eat Popcorn or too much sugar...I'm in big trouble.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Claire - Poor you, how strange that a roast dinner gives you problems every time! I know for sure that it was the cauli this time, but must admit to not feeling great the day after any Sunday type roast......except when the meat is replaced by nut loaf. Now this would make sense about your theory that it's the meat, any meat, that is causing the trouble. But in that case, how is it that I can safely eat a sandwich made of Matteson's smoked sausage without any problem. Now you mentioned carrots, one of the vegetables on this Carvery was pureed carrots, never had that before and it was delicious, but maybe it was that causing my upset. Also Yorkshire puds, yet I have not problems eating my own home made Yorkshires. As for the cheese, I'm ok with that, I can drink milk and any cheese except the smelly ones which almost immediately give me a migraine! I'm stunned you can't eat pasta, maybe the problem is what you put on it?This disease really baffles doesn't it??Just started taking a tablespoon of cod liver oil yesterday before breakfast, as recommended by my sister in law. Ghastly taste, but I will persevere, as she is right in a lot of her tips. Will keep you informed.Hope you are ok.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

You should come to Facebook (our IBS page is there) and check out my link here and on there on Genetically Modified Foods. It is bad, bad, bad. This is true for corn, soy, dairy, meat. . . anything not labeled organic, grass-fed, antibiotic/hormone free is a problem for many of us.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Do our meats etc.. really have hormones etc.. in large quantites in the UK. I thought it was mainly a problems in the USA and that perhaps the UK wasn't so bad. Are our cattle, chickens etc.. given hormones? Only the contraceptive pill gave me terrible daily diarrhea for years, and it is much better since I stopped taking it and now only every so often. I wonder if hormones, drugs in cattle could cause me problems if I eat the meat ? I'm also very allergic to cats, and I often wonder if that could cross over to other animals and also make me allergic to them as well ??


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Why don't you try being a veggie for a while, see if that works?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Peaches, Perhaps it might be worth a try. Yep pasta gets me everytime, whether it's macaroni cheese (home made so no preservatives) or plain old pasta without any sauce or even things such as super noodles etc.... I have been tested for gluten and never had any reactions, so it all baffles me as well. Cauliflower seems a strange one as well. Perhaps we should just both try a liquid diet and see? Hasn't the weather been lovely today - it's been so hot here, hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Most "grains" are NOT organic and are loaded with garbage, from a toxic pesticide to modifications that can cause allergic reations. I really do not know that much about the UK, but Monsanto has pretty much taken over the world's food supply and mostly grains and potatoes as well as animal feed. It takes me quite a bit of shopping to find organic pasta, potatoes, corn and soy. So far I do feel better but I am missing an entire "good" class of bacteria in my colon. I am on probotics but really wonder how well they survive the twenty feet of small bowel not to mention stomach acid to reach my colon where they belong. (hmmm)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If a bacteria's normal home is the colon they usually do come up with ways to get from one colon to another.These are not bacteria that are never found in colons unless you take pills. They are part of what can normally live in there. If getting from colon to colon was something bacteria could not do on a regular basis we'd all have sterile colons and there would be no food poisoning. A lot of bacteria have a state where they can survive a long period of bad conditions until they get to a place (or the place they are changes) so they have water and food and the right temperature.Now usually the question isn't can that species of bacteria get to a colon in any human at any time, but did the company making the pill do it the right way so they didn't kill off all the bacteria getting them into the pill.


----------

